
Causal Inference with pandas.DataFrames - sebg
https://medium.com/@akelleh/causal-inference-with-pandas-dataframes-fc3e64fce5d
======
Fomite
Really excited to see this - my field is moving more towards a causal
inference framework, but there's a pretty desperate need for easy-to-use
implementations of various g-computation approaches not written in SAS.

